

Microsoft is building a new browser - jaynate
http://gizmodo.com/report-microsoft-could-ditch-ie-for-a-new-browser-name-1676038757

======
colept
While having options and competition is good, I have to wonder if all of these
companies (Microsoft, Google, Apple, etc) building every type of product in
their own flavor is in vain. I would rather Microsoft focus on making the next
iteration of Windows more developer friendly and attractive as a technical
platform.

